# IBS webcast-new



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Irritable Bowel Syndrome:Evolving Perspectives and Treatment StrategiesA roundtable discussion hosted by Medical Crossfire. Scroll to the bottom of the page to launch the presentation.Irritable Bowel SyndromeEvolving Perspectives and Treatment StrategiesJointly Sponsored by the University of Medicine & Dentistry of New Jersey (UMDNJ)ï¿½Robert Wood Johnson Medical School, Department of Medicine; UMDNJï¿½Center for Continuing and Outreach Education; Medical Crossfire/Liberty Communications Network. MODERATOR Jay L. Goldstein, MDProfessor of MedicineVice Head for Clinical AffairsDepartment of MedicineUniversity of Illinois at ChicagoChicago, Illinois BACK TO TOP PANELISTS Lin Chang, MD Associate Professor of MedicineCo-DirectorCenter for Neurovisceral Sciences & Womenï¿½s HealthDivision of Digestive DiseasesDavid Geffen School of Medicine at UCLALos Angeles, CaliforniaWilliam D. Chey, MDAssociate Professor of Internal MedicineDirector, GI Physiology LaboratoryUniversity of Michigan, Ann ArborAnn Arbor, MichiganDouglas A. Drossman, MDProfessor of Medicine and PsychiatryCo-DirectorUNC Center for Functional GI and Motility DisordersDivision of Digestive DiseasesUniversity of North CarolinaChapel Hill, North CarolinaMichael D. Gershon, MDProfessor and ChairmanDepartment of Anatomy and Cell BiologyColumbia University College of Physicians and SurgeonsNew York, New York http://reflectweb.reflectsystems.com/getco...54-5f64d591be04


----------

